# Beware, 43 meshuggah live pix!



## gaunten (Sep 4, 2008)

so, went to see meshuggah in malmö. sweden, this sunday, and they fuckin killed the place, their sound and tone is just amazing live.(I could write an essay about how killer this show was, but I'll let the pics speak) and, I finally got around to uploading the pics, not the best quality, but here goes:










































I really like this one, dick kicks ass live, fucking caveman




























































































































































and here's the almighty instrument rack!!!











No icemen today...






well, that's about it, hope you enjoyed, and again, sorry for the quality, I just thought it was worth putting up here


----------



## arnoroth661 (Sep 4, 2008)

That by itself is an epic pic. My new background!


----------



## Randy (Sep 4, 2008)

No Axe-FX pictures.


----------



## darren (Sep 4, 2008)

Nice pics! Too bad there were no Icemen. Is it me, though, or do those headstocks look a little longer and more "Iceman-like" than the stock RG2228 headstocks?


----------



## gaunten (Sep 4, 2008)

Don't know, I took two pics of the guitar in the case actually, one of the body, and one with the neck and headstock, I could upload the headstock one tomorrow, and Yall can have a closer look.
BTW, I didn't notice until now how rusty the bridge and lundgren seems to be on that guitar...


----------



## TomAwesome (Sep 4, 2008)

No better pics of the racks? I see what looks like it might be an Axe-FX on top of that POD Pro, but it's hard to be sure. Cool pics, though.


----------



## kristallin (Sep 6, 2008)

TomAwesome said:


> No better pics of the racks? I see what looks like it might be an Axe-FX on top of that POD Pro, but it's hard to be sure. Cool pics, though.



There was a Muse Receptor Komplete Edition underneath that POD Pro, which indicates possible use of Guitar Rig 3 as well. Interesting....


----------



## TomAwesome (Sep 6, 2008)

kristallin said:


> There was a Muse Receptor Komplete Edition underneath that POD Pro, which indicates possible use of Guitar Rig 3 as well. Interesting....



Interesting indeed. Maybe this tour they're running several modelers through their paces and testing them live to experiment.


----------



## Diogene303 (Sep 8, 2008)

I've also heard that there running all there effects direct to the front of house mixing boards and not using any amps / cab's.

Just been hearing things from sound engineers that i know , everyone of late is using the Digidesign Venue consoles and running everything direct into there. I was working with a band last week in the US and there had no pedals on stage at all. Just using the plugin on the mixing console for the distortion effects and then using the PA to blast it out !

I think your going to see more bands go down this route now ! just my take on it ..being i tech also away from my main job.


----------



## TomAwesome (Sep 8, 2008)

Yeah, but I think they've been doing that for some time now with their PODs and Vettas anyway.


----------



## Ror3h (Sep 8, 2008)

Diogene303 said:


> I've also heard that there running all there effects direct to the front of house mixing boards and not using any amps / cab's.
> 
> Just been hearing things from sound engineers that i know , everyone of late is using the Digidesign Venue consoles and running everything direct into there. I was working with a band last week in the US and there had no pedals on stage at all. Just using the plugin on the mixing console for the distortion effects and then using the PA to blast it out !
> 
> I think your going to see more bands go down this route now ! just my take on it ..being i tech also away from my main job.



The Venue is deifinitely an awesome desk, so many possibilities of thigs like that. I think that you could well see things like that happening in the future, especially as plugins become more and more complex! The D-Show is great though, you can even add external triggers (like foot pedals etc), so the FoH guy could change the guitar sound with his foot, or move to a new snapshot with a whole new amp setup for a different song or band, and the best thing is that no gear needs to be moved! It is definitely awesome what you can do with that desk.


----------



## gaunten (Sep 8, 2008)

here are the other pics of the guitars, they were a lot darker than I remembered though,


----------



## MF_Kitten (Sep 9, 2008)

man, those guitars are really getting road-rashed! 

i really really want to hear what fredrik does with his Axe-FX units, and i wanna see why he uses so many!


----------



## Apophis (Sep 9, 2008)

awesome


----------



## Diogene303 (Sep 11, 2008)

Ror3h said:


> The Venue is deifinitely an awesome desk, so many possibilities of thigs like that. I think that you could well see things like that happening in the future, especially as plugins become more and more complex! The D-Show is great though, you can even add external triggers (like foot pedals etc), so the FoH guy could change the guitar sound with his foot, or move to a new snapshot with a whole new amp setup for a different song or band, and the best thing is that no gear needs to be moved! It is definitely awesome what you can do with that desk.



Hi Ror3h , 

Yeah there desks are great ( funny thing is i work for digidesign in the UK ) , i also do guitar teching also for bands in my own time. Yamaha are also coming out with a desk that will do the samething but using nuendo ....ive heard there trying to get it out next year at namm09. 

I'm still pissed i missed seeing meshuggah play though ! 

Diogene


----------



## Zoltta (Sep 11, 2008)

Rusty hardware much on that guitar?


----------

